# Marc the Upstarts Art thread



## Marc-the-Upstart (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello!

This is my first post in this forum, and as my greeting I thought that I would share some of my artwork with everyone.

I've done work for the HarnWorld game setting, and it has been my privilage to illustrate for the campaign supplements "Chelemby: City of the Sea Kings" and "Venerive: Northwestern Lythia".


----------



## pogre (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Meatboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow indeed. Thanks for sharing your wonderful work.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'll just echo that wow... Those are really awesome.


----------

